# Ashlee Simpson's New Hair! :)



## pleasurekitten (May 10, 2005)

What do you think of Ashlee Simpson's new hair? I love it! I think it's super cute and funky.







for more pictures, go here: http://editorial.gettyimages.com/sou...|0|0|0&p=3


----------



## Chelsea (May 10, 2005)

bad color.


----------



## V2LUCKY (May 10, 2005)

I LOVE it too! I think it looks cute on her, I kinda got tired of seeing her with dark hair.


----------



## nphernetton (May 10, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Chelsea* 
_bad color._

 
I agree...I think she should stick with dark or light blonde...I'm not a fan of that color on many people, though....


----------



## Shawna (May 10, 2005)

The colour washes her out, but the cut is really cute.


----------



## Chelsea (May 10, 2005)

thats what u have to do when you go away from black. remember when christinas hair was this color?


----------



## Janice (May 10, 2005)

ew color looks off


----------



## Alexa (May 10, 2005)

color looks horrrrrrrrrible. the cut is ok but its too..blunt. eh i dont like it.


----------



## beautifulxdisaster (May 10, 2005)

it looks alot too Orange, meh...  She looks cute though!


----------



## mac_obsession (May 10, 2005)

definately not a good color for her. Would kill for that tan though...


----------



## PrettyKitty (May 11, 2005)

I love the color in the others pics.... But the cut is too square....


----------



## cheapcityhalo (May 11, 2005)

I liked it when it was long and curly/wavy.


----------



## RRRose (May 11, 2005)

I don't like it at all in the other pictures.  It's cut so straight...It looks like she tried to save money by having one of her friends cut it.


----------



## user2 (May 11, 2005)

Oh no she's doing the Christina Aguilera thing...first black, then this, then blonde again...poor hair...


----------



## ruby.jinx (May 11, 2005)

The cut is very 'soccer-mom'.


----------



## GoldieLox (May 11, 2005)

I dont really like it that much. the color is sorta pretty but with how tan she looks it kinda matches her skin too much.. its wierd. and also the cut i think is cute in general but its too old for her and makes her chin look too long, since she has a long chin in the first place.


----------



## diesel (May 11, 2005)

It's a very I-cut-my-hair-straight-with-kitchen-scissors type shape. I don't like it, but am pleased she's going back to her natural colour - she's really cute with blond hair and no bangs.


----------



## singinmys0ng (May 11, 2005)

oh i hate it...


----------



## Chelsea (May 12, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VuittonVictim* 
_Oh no she's doing the Christina Aguilera thing...first black, then this, then blonde again...poor hair..._

 

like i said it's because you cant go from black to blonde


----------



## user2 (May 12, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Chelsea* 
_like i said it's because you cant go from black to blonde_

 
You can but you dont have any hair on your head in the end....but in your hands


----------



## joytheobscure (May 12, 2005)

I don't like it myself... .  I don't know .  I loved her funky cut with the black hair though.


----------



## PnkCosmo (May 13, 2005)

Eeew!! I don't like it at all.

She looked so much better with wavy dark hair. The straight hair is too harsh on her angular face.

The orange color blends right into her skin.

She would've looked better as a redhead than with this orange mess.

You can go from black to red pretty easy. I just did.


----------



## Lollie (May 13, 2005)

I don't like it either to be honnest... She reminds me of Donna Karan (and she's far too young for that!)...  And it's a bit of a silly pic too!


----------



## eponine (May 13, 2005)

eww, what the hell is she wearing? ew.


----------



## professionaltart (May 13, 2005)

i think she is one of the worst dressers in the world


----------



## souraznhunnie (May 19, 2005)

the cut is cute, but the color is the same tone as her skin! i think if her hair was a bit blonder, it would look good on her....she doesn't look good in  black hair...


----------



## Bianca (May 22, 2005)

I know, I used to dye my hair in all kinds of colors (blonde, red, brown) and my hair started to fall out. Now it has all grown out and I'm back to my own color: dark blonde and I get compliments on my hair all the time!


----------



## ishtarchick (May 23, 2005)

meh... don't like it on her, she looked so much better as a brunette. I have to admit though, the cut and colors are nice, just not on her, look at this pic of the back, very nice.
http://cache.gettyimages.com/comp/52...1B2AC3A62513D3


----------



## misslexa (May 23, 2005)

i dont like the back... waaaay to harsh


----------



## TIERAsta (Jun 2, 2005)

i think the cut is really cute, but i'm not sure about the color either.


----------



## iiifugaziii (Jun 2, 2005)

i think the cut is great on her.... i think that color totally takes away her nice skin tone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ewww.


----------



## glamella (Jun 2, 2005)

I like the cut. I've always liked graphic, precision cuts & it's different from the popular styles right now. The color I don't like, but I agree that she probably is heading towards being blonde again & since she was so dark, it has to be done it steps.


----------

